# meet n greet ukc club morristown tn



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

just thought i would invite anybody close. that the working dog club with the ukc is going to be haveing a meet and greet. on sat aug. 9 at the tractor supply store in morristown tn. that is about 30 minutes east of knoxville tn.


----------

